# Scrub jars and 2 oz lip jars needed



## donna75126 (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone have clear sugar scrub jars and also small 2 oz jars

Donna


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 3, 2011)

MMS has clear jars, including 2oz ones.  Regular lip balm tubes are .15 and jars are usually .5 for the large ones.  2oz is huge for lip products!

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/Jars.html


----------



## Moonblossom (Nov 4, 2011)

Specialty Bottles has all kinds of bottles and jars.


----------

